# 1970-72 doors/fenders



## Mage0095 (Sep 17, 2015)

I've looked and havent had a straight answer. What front fenders and doors are interchangeable for a 1970 Lemans? I may be in need of a new door and passenger front fender. I know the GTO is completely different with the fenders, but it look like the doors are the same. From what it sounds like is 70-72 fenders are the same but they look like they have small differences.
Any knowledge on the differences is appreciated


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

1970 Tempest and LeMans fenders are die stamped the same. Emblem piercing holes will be the only difference between the Tempest and LeMans. '70 GTO is stamped totally different up front down low, it is also die stamped for the recessed GTO side marker light. '71 and '72 LeMans (chrome bumper) fenders are their own style, though many emblem piercing versions.

1970 Pontiac A-body 2 door hardtop all used the same door. 
The mirror is positioned in a different spot on a '70 door, than it is on a '71-72, that is what makes the '70, one year only. In a jamb for a '70 door, a skilled metal man can carefully weld up the mirror holes on a '71-72 door and cut a new hole for the remote mirror cable. OR...one can track down the correct door. 

Have a pair of nice rust free straight '70 GTO doors, am looking for similar condition '71-72 2 door hardtop doors (can't be '72 Luxury LeMans doors with all the trim mtg holes).


----------



## Mage0095 (Sep 17, 2015)

So it sounds like the doors from a 71-72 lemans(not luxury) will fit but the mirror holes will need to be moved.
And just to clarify the 71-72 fenders are completely different then the 70? I can patch emblem holes if that's the only major difference between the two.
I've been looking for a good set of 70 lemans fenders and can't find any close to where I am.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

71-72 LeMans/GTO doors it's pain to move the mirror location if one has a remote mirror.There is a reinforcement under the door skin and it's a pain to move. If building a driver, and want to run the body colored '71-72 sport mirrors, then with '71-72 doors it's no big deal, just bolt them up in the '71-72 position. 

Fenders...the '70 Tempest/ LeMans fenders are one year, '71-72 chrome front bumper LeMans fenders will not work. neither will any other year of endura nose fender.

Might want to post what state you are in. What you will find is many of us longtime venders/collectors who have large stocks of nice original GM A and F body sheetmetal, most of us dont piddle with websites and putting up pictures of everything we have for sale. instead, when contacted, we take digital pics and forward them.


----------



## Mage0095 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm in St. Paul MN if anyone has a passenger door and fender for a 70 lemans willing to pay shipping as well.


----------

